# Anyone Using "Grill Grates"?



## hdflame (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently bought a Weber Kettle 22.5" model for when I want to cook smaller meals and not fire up the big cooker.

I saw this on one of the grilling competition shows and it looks pretty nice.  Anyone using this and any feedback?

http://www.mygrillgrate.com/Custom_cut_GrillGrates_for_Weber_Kettle_22_5_p/rweb22.5.htm

I've thought about either this or a cast iron grate for the Weber.

Thanks in advance for any feedback !


----------



## aquaduck (Jan 7, 2015)

I have these on my gas and on my Weber. I feel they do a great job. Keeps my grills cleaner and they heat up fast.

Good Luck,

Dennis

PS: A "billy bar" is the best way to keep them clean!


----------



## bad santa (Jan 7, 2015)

I have had them on my Weber grill the last couple of years. You won't regret spending the money I assure you.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2015)

I have them for the Smokey Joe, Jumbo Joe and the 22.5" One-Touch Silver Kettle.

I'm very happy with them.



=Martin=


----------

